# Netz- und FU-Betrieb von Ventilatoren



## gerhard73 (23 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe bei einer bestehenden Anlage eine alte S5 zu ersetzen. Es gibt hierbei folgende Konstruktion.

2 Ventilatoren (je 37kW) werden über einen gemeinsamen FU betrieben werden.
Die Ventilatoren können in den Betriebsarten FU- oder Netz-Betrieb betrieben werden.
Im Netzbetrieb liegt eine Stern-Dreieck-Kombination vor, die (wie der Name sagt) vom Netz gespeist wird (über Motorschutzschalter).
Im FU-Betrieb werden die Ventilatoren über einen FU-Schütz (der aus Sicht des FU ein Abgangsschütz ist) geschaltet (ebenfalls über einen Motorschutzschalter).
In Betriebsart Hand kann ein Ventilator im Netzbetrieb gestartet werden, ohne dass die SPS dazu benötigt wird (direkt verdrahtet).
Der FU-Betrieb geht über die SPS.

Mir kommen da folgende Punkte in den Sinn:
-) FU ohne Last starten (weil beide Ventilatoren in Netz-Betrieb sind) wird nicht gescheit sein.
Deshalb würde ich das so verriegeln, dass mindestens ein FU-Schütz ein sein muss, bevor die FU-Freigabe ausgegeben (auch in Hand-Betrieb).
-) Wenn nun der FU mit nur einem Ventilator in Betrieb ist und der 2. Ventilator würde auf dazugeschaltet (d.h. auf FU-Betrieb geschaltet).
Was würde der FU da wohl "empfinden"? Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass der FU mit Störung-Überstrom ausfallen wird.
Der FU liefert schon die 75A für den ersten Ventilator (falls dieser unter Volllast läuft) und muss den Anlaufstrom des 2. Ventilators liefern (bekanntlich zwischen dem 5 - 10 fachen seines Nennstroms).
-) Außerdem könnte folgendes Szenario eintreten:
Ventilator würde von Netz-Betrieb auf FU-Betrieb umgeschaltet. Der FU gibt aber nur z.B. 30Hz aus. Der austrudelnde Ventilator ist aber noch deutlich schneller als die den 30Hz entsprechende Drehzahl.
Der Ventilator wollte dann rückspeisen. Der FU wird wahrscheinlich (wegen irgendwas wie Zwischenkreisspannung zu hoch) ausfallen.
-) Ergo:
Ventilatoren zuschalten geht nur, wenn der FU nicht in Betrieb ist. Dabei muss aber die Zeit für das Austrudeln der Ventilatoren abgewartet werden (Wiedereinschaltsperre).
Liege ich da richtig?
-) Was "empfindet" der FU wohl, wenn mitten in Betrieb ein Ventilator weggeschaltet würde.
Es würde schlagartig die halbe Last "abgeworfen".
Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass das kein Problem ist, oder täusche ich mich da?

Eine Grundsatzfrage noch zum Start des Ventilators ohne FU.
Frequenzumrichter haben eine Funktion "Fliegender Start" zum Fangen eines austrudelnden Antriebs.
Wenn ein Ventilator ohne FU eingeschaltet wird, dieser aber noch im Austrudeln ist, dann sollte das auch kein Problem sein.
Liege ich da richtig?
Macht es einen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf?
Oder muss das auch der Stillstand des Ventilators abgewartet werden?


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Februar 2015)

Das scheint mir eine problembehaftete Kombination zu sein.
Warum die Ventilatoren nicht über zwei FU (falls verschiedene Drehzahlen benötigt) bzw. 1 FU fest auf FU verdrahtet.
Handbetrieb über die Steuersignale des FU. Stern/Dreieck fällt so weg.

ZU/Wegschalten eines venti dann nur im Stillstand zulassen.

Bremswiderstand nicht vergessen - Hier gibts erhebliche Rückspeiseenergie. Besser noch Rückspeisefähiger Umrichter.


----------



## gerhard73 (23 Februar 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Wie erwähnt, das ist eine alte Anlage, wo die S5 ersetzt werden soll. Darüber, warum das damals so gemacht wurde, kann ich nur spekulieren.

Der FU mit seinen Ventilatoren ist das Stellglied für eine Regelung. Die Anlage läuft 24/7. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Netz-Betrieb nur für Ausnahmefälle vorgesehen ist.
Bin gerade beim Pflichtenheft schreiben und wollte wissen, ob ich mit meinen Ansichten bzgl. Zu- und Wegschalten eines Ventilators hier halbwegs richtig liege.


----------



## winnman (23 Februar 2015)

Trotzdem mal den reinen Netzbetrieb hinterfragen.
Ev. diente die FU nur zum hochlaufen und wurde dann durch den Netzschütz überbrückt (da wärde die Sternschaltung aber nicht notwendig.).

Fragen über Fragen fragen.

Umschaltung zwischen FU und Netz würde ich aber auf alle Fälle entweder über mechanisch verriegelte Schütz 8wird bei YD schwierig oder noch besser über entsprechenden mechanischen Schalter mit "0" Stellung realisieren wenn der Handbetrieb nur für Notfälle ist. Fu Start dann nach Ablauf einer Austrudelzeit.

Start YD kann jederzeit bei jeder Drehzahl durchgeführt werden, Y lauf bei Nenndrehzahl bei der Übernahme kann da eigentlich auch nicht schaden (wenn innerhalb der richtigen Zeit auf D umgeschaltet wird).


----------



## Simon (24 Februar 2015)

*Rwa?*

@TE
du spielst aber nicht an einer RWA oder RA Anlage oder?
Da gibst dann z.B. die DIN V 18232-6 in der die Prüfanforderungen der Ventilatoren, deren Steuereinrichtungen und Bedienungselemente geregelt sind.


----------



## gerhard73 (24 Februar 2015)

Nein, das ist keine RWA Anlage. Das ist ein Durchlauftrockner und hier geht es um die Zuluftventilatoren.
Der  Netz-Betrieb kann auch wirklich nur für Ausnahme-Situationen sein, da  die Ansteuerung des Netz-Schützes (über einen Umschalter Netz/FU) nur  dann möglich ist, wenn auch der Betriebsarten-Vorwahlschalter  (Hand-0-Auto) in Stellung Hand steht.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Im Netz-Betrieb (YD-Anlauf) kann ein Ventilator jederzeit, also auch im Austrudeln, gestartet werden.
Im FU-Betrieb, können  die Ventilatoren nur gemeinsam und nur wenn sie sicher still stehen, gestartet werden.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Februar 2015)

gerhard73 schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> Im Netz-Betrieb (YD-Anlauf) kann ein Ventilator jederzeit, also auch im Austrudeln, gestartet werden.
> Im FU-Betrieb, können  die Ventilatoren nur gemeinsam und nur wenn sie sicher still stehen, gestartet werden.



So würde ich sagen. Im Netzbetrieb puffert das Netz die Stromspitze, die beim falschen schalten passiert.
Im FU-Betrieb steigt höchstwahrscheinlich der Umrichter mit einem Fehler aus.
Wobei bei einigen Typen die Suchfunktion "Fangen" da einiges bewirken -kann-. Aber dazu darf der Motor nicht auf den Umrichter mit bestehender Freigabe geschalten werden, sondern erst schalten und dann Freigabe auf Umrichter. Für experimente wäre mir ein 80 kW-Umrichter aber schlicht zu teuer.


----------



## Baschankun (24 Februar 2015)

Auf der FU Ausgangsseite schalten ist nicht wirklich schön, auch aus EMV Gründen. Die Abschirmung des Motorkabels bei solchen Leistungen auftrennen? Das würde auch ganz ordentlich stören im Schaltschrank. Ich denke, das wirkt sich u.U. auch auf die Lebensdauer des Schützes bzw. des FUs aus.
zu Eintrag #1: Der Anlaufstrom ist beim FU von der Hochlauframpe abhängig.


----------

